# Gay Days 2010 "20th Anniversary"!!!



## OrlandoMike

This will be a big one!

20 years!

Lets start planning now!

We need a big Dis boards meet!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Hopefully we can get the whole DIS crowd down here next year!  Every year we meet a few more folks from these good 'ole GLBT boards, but we really need everyone at once!


----------



## jamieandben

You can count me in.


----------



## jlewisinsyr

Will be a big nada...

We're taking our whole family to Disney in September/October of 2010 (16 of us).


----------



## rpmdfw

What did you have in mind?  

With this much lead time, we could probably do something really cool.  

Just bring a few bottles of booze and drink out of paper sacks while going back and forth on the ferry to the Magic Kingdom?

"Tailgate" in the MK parking lot with outdoor grills and coolers full of beer?

Cocktail reception someplace?

Dessert party at Epcot for Illuminations viewing?

Dessert party at the Grand Floridian for Wishes viewing?

Rent a Pleasure Island night club for a private party?

Book a 3 bedroom Grand Villa for a mix and mingle hospitality suite?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Just bring a few bottles of booze and drink out of paper sacks while going back and forth on the ferry to the Magic Kingdom?
> 
> "Tailgate" in the MK parking lot with outdoor grills and coolers full of beer?



    Those all sound good....  



> Cocktail reception someplace?
> 
> Dessert party at Epcot for Illuminations viewing?
> 
> Dessert party at the Grand Floridian for Wishes viewing?
> 
> Rent a Pleasure Island night club for a private party?
> 
> Book a 3 bedroom Grand Villa for a mix and mingle hospitality suite?



Any of these sound better.  If we are successful this month,  I think a trip to WDW with a 3 month old is a fine idea!  What better way to start raising my child with acceptance and love?  

I would be happy to transfer over a few points to go in on that last one as well....


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> What better way to start raising my child with acceptance and love?




And cocktails!


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> What did you have in mind?
> 
> With this much lead time, we could probably do something really cool.
> 
> Just bring a few bottles of booze and drink out of paper sacks while going back and forth on the ferry to the Magic Kingdom?
> 
> "Tailgate" in the MK parking lot with outdoor grills and coolers full of beer?
> 
> Cocktail reception someplace?
> 
> Dessert party at Epcot for Illuminations viewing?
> 
> Dessert party at the Grand Floridian for Wishes viewing?
> 
> Rent a Pleasure Island night club for a private party?
> 
> Book a 3 bedroom Grand Villa for a mix and mingle hospitality suite?



I was thinking of the grand villa idea, and Turkygurl suggested maybe renting Atlantic Dance, since it's a great facility and not very busy.  We could even promote it and sell tickets


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> I was thinking of the grand villa idea, and Turkygurl suggested maybe renting Atlantic Dance, since it's a great facility and not very busy.  We could even promote it and sell tickets



You're looking at around Ten Thousand Dollars minimum to rent Atlantic Dance (which would be location rental and F&B minimums).  And that would only be available on Sunday or Monday.

Speaking as one of the guys that had the Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding Reception there, I have the numbers on that venue memorized. 

I think the Grand Villa option or Epcot Dessert Party option would be a better fit for us, honestly.

Dessert parties run right around $50 per person if I recall correctly.

The Grand Villa optioin is much more variable cost wise.


----------



## Jaxpiper

rpmdfw said:


> What did you have in mind?
> 
> With this much lead time, we could probably do something really cool.
> 
> Just bring a few bottles of booze and drink out of paper sacks while going back and forth on the ferry to the Magic Kingdom?
> 
> "Tailgate" in the MK parking lot with outdoor grills and coolers full of beer?
> 
> Cocktail reception someplace?
> 
> Dessert party at Epcot for Illuminations viewing?
> 
> Dessert party at the Grand Floridian for Wishes viewing?
> 
> Rent a Pleasure Island night club for a private party?
> 
> Book a 3 bedroom Grand Villa for a mix and mingle hospitality suite?



Yes, yes, and yes!!!!

Tailgating in the MK lot sounds freaking awesome..(ok from a straight guy's point of view, it's like warming up for the super bowl...whatever lol)

I'm thinking we'll have to come in on Wednesday in 2010 

Hey even if we can't rent out ADC, we know we can take it over!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Just checked with my security source....

Tailgating in the parking lot is a big no no!


----------



## rpmdfw

Jaxpiper said:


> Hey even if we can't rent out ADC, we know we can take it over!!



I wonder if it would be possible to reserve just the upper section of ADH for a private party on one of the nights they're open.  That way we'd have the best of both worlds.  A little bit private, and a fully functioning night club. 



OrlandoMike said:


> Just checked with my security source....
> 
> Tailgating in the parking lot is a big no no!




Well to be fair, the tailgating suggestion and drinking out of paper sacks on the ferry suggestion were made in jest.


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Well to be fair, the tailgating suggestion and drinking out of paper sacks on the ferry suggestion were made in jest.



I would hope so!

Everyone knows you mix your "sauce" with a dole whip!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Everyone knows you mix your "sauce" with a dole whip!



That sounds dirty!


----------



## Jaxpiper

OrlandoMike said:


> Just checked with my security source....
> 
> Tailgating in the parking lot is a big no no!



Dude just have a laugh...it feels good


----------



## OrlandoMike

Jaxpiper said:


> Dude just have a laugh...it feels good



Oh trust me, I have a story about my security "source" that would have you in stitches!  Ask me some day how he almost ended up in Disney jail!


----------



## Jaxpiper

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh trust me, I have a story about my security "source" that would have you in stitches!  Ask me some day how he almost ended up in Disney jail!



and from an anecdote I heard from a certain DIS-er/CM...apparently much of the security force would be more than happy to join said tailgating party!! (again...if it were "legal")


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Did you know a baby bottle full of vodka looks exactly like a baby bottle full of water? 

In case anyone was wondering how to go about adding their alcohol tot heir Dole Whip.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> What better way to start raising my child with acceptance and love?





rpmdfw said:


> And cocktails!



Which we all know is by far much more important than the love and acceptance thing...


----------



## rpmdfw

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Did you know a baby bottle full of vodka looks exactly like a baby bottle full of water?
> 
> In case anyone was wondering how to go about adding their alcohol tot heir Dole Whip.





Yep.  I knew that one.  And a lipton iced tea bottle is good camouflage for bourbon!


----------



## ConcKahuna

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Did you know a baby bottle full of vodka looks exactly like a baby bottle full of water?
> 
> In case anyone was wondering how to go about adding their alcohol tot heir Dole Whip.



Hip flasks work well too.  Not that I'd know.


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> Hip flasks work well too.  Not that I'd know.



My problem with those is that they don't hold enough!  It's like one cocktail's worth of alcohol and then you're done!



I wonder if this camelback comes in "Gay Day Red"?  






It holds three litres of . . . .water . . . I'm thinking it'd hold about that much in margaritas too!  

Then we could just take the party with us!


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> My problem with those is that they don't hold enough!  It's like one cocktail's worth of alcohol and then you're done!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this camelback comes in "Gay Day Red"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It holds three litres of . . . .water . . . I'm thinking it'd hold about that much in margaritas too!
> 
> Then we could just take the party with us!



That idea makes me all tingly.

And yes, they have a few red versions..

http://www.camelbak.com/en/sports-recreation/hydration-packs.aspx


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> That idea makes me all tingly.





I'm going to file this in the "too much information" file . . .


----------



## Jaxpiper

rpmdfw said:


> I'm going to file this in the "too much information" file . . .



wuss....   You're right though...Dave can discuss things in quite vivid detail when he wants to....


----------



## bobf320

Are there dates yet when the meet up would take place?  Would love to make it down.


----------



## rpmdfw

bobf320 said:


> Are there dates yet when the meet up would take place?  Would love to make it down.



Gay Day at the Magic Kingdom is always the first Saturday in June.  Next year that will be June 5th.  So a meet would probably be June 4th, 5th, or 6th.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

My intention is to book June 4-16 at WDW, followed by 2 nights at US/IOA.  But DH won't know his vacation schedule until December.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Jaxpiper said:


> wuss....   You're right though...Dave can discuss things in quite vivid detail when he wants to....


----------



## Jaxpiper

ConcKahuna said:


>



touche...I forgot about that one


----------



## ConcKahuna

Jaxpiper said:


> touche...I forgot about that one


----------



## Sphyrna

The good thing about next year is Gay Days weekend is the weekend following Memorial Day.  I'll probably be down for the same amount as this trip, 10 days.  But with Memorial Day in there it'll be one less vacation day I'll need to take!

Oh, if you couldn't tell...count me in for whatever!!


----------



## rpmdfw

Here are some other options:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/Grandgathering.htm



> International Dinner & Illuminations Dessert Reception
> 
> This event is hosted by "Auntie Roz" at Epcot's Odyssey Restaurant.  Served buffet style, this International dinner features the cuisine from five different nations.
> 
> While enjoying your meal, storytelling and live musical entertainment is provided. This event features some of your favorite Disney Characters who join the guests on the dance floor.
> 
> If you're celebrating a special occasion, just let Auntie Roz know and she'll take it from there.
> 
> Once you've enjoyed your evening of food and fun, you're escorted to a reserved viewing area for the nightly "Illuminations: Reflections of Earth" where a delicious dessert buffet is served.
> 
> $59.99 (ages 10 and up) $29.99 (ages 3 - 9)
> 
> 
> Meet Place : Odyssey Restaurant
> 
> Valid Theme Park Admission is required
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Safari Celebration Dinner
> 
> This special event begins with an end of day Kilimanjaro Safari ride. You'll meet your guide in Disney's Animal Kingdom's Asia section and be taken on your tour.
> 
> Following your Safari is dinner in the Tusker House Restaurant. Featuring African inspired cuisine, your all you care to eat dinner is served family style.
> 
> While enjoying your meal, Disney Characters will be available for photos and fun. As an added treat, you'll get an up close look at a few of Animal Kingdom's exotic species.
> 
> Birthdays and special occasions will be given recognition.
> 
> $59.99 (ages 10 and up) $29.99 (ages 3 - 9)
> 
> 
> Meet Place : Flights of Wonder Theater
> 
> Valid Theme Park Admission is required
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Good Morning Gathering
> 
> Ciao! and welcome to Tony's Town Square Restaurant in the Magic Kingdom. Here Tony invites you to enjoy a delicious all you care to eat breakfast. Mickey and Friends are there for treasured photos and fun interaction.
> 
> Tony will be happy to note special occasions. Guests celebrating anniversaries will be serenaded with "Bella Notte" the classic song from Disney's Lady & the Tramp.
> 
> Following this memorable start to your day, you'll have preferred entry to "Mickey's PhilharMagic."
> 
> Price: $29.99 (ages 10 and up) $17.99 (ages 3 - 9)
> 
> Meet Place : Tony's Town Square Restaurant
> 
> Valid Theme Park Admission is required
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Magical Fireworks Voyage
> 
> IMPORTANT CHANGES STARTING MARCH 1, 2009
> This Grand Gathering event begins with cookies, snacks and beverages before you "set sail" on your magical voyage where you'll have prime viewing of the Magic Kingdom's "Wishes" and "Electrical Water Pageant."
> 
> Before you board, none other than Captain Hook and his hapless first-mate Mr. Smee arrive for some mayhem and photos. Your host for the night is "Patch" a pirate of dubious distinction. As you sail along the Seven Seas Lagoon, Patch will have you singing along and challenge you to some Disney Trivia.
> 
> Your "ship will set anchor" at the perfect spot overlooking the Magic Kingdom to view "Wishes". From there you return to the pier while Patch regales you with the story of Peter Pan. When you arrive, you'll see that none other than Peter himself is there to greet you.
> 
> As with all Grand Gatherings experiences, birthdays and special occasions will be noted.
> 
> $43.99 (ages 10 and up) $24.99 (ages 3 - 9)
> 
> Meet Place : Noted on the Event Board in Disney's Contemporary Resort


----------



## ConcKahuna

The breakfast happens a bit early for me 

I've heard great things about the Safari and Epcot events though


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> The breakfast happens a bit early for me



Too early?

Your problem is that you're trying to SLEEP that weekend.  Give up on trying to get any sleep and it's MUCH easier to make plans!


----------



## Sphyrna

Too bad the clubs like ADH weren't open later.  We could go straight from there to the breakfast!

I like the idea of the Safari.  At first the Magical Fireworks Voyage sounded good but figured there's so many good spots to see Wishes.  The safari is something different.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

ConcKahuna said:


> The breakfast happens a bit early for me
> 
> I've heard great things about the Safari and Epcot events though



Funny, I was going to say the breakfast happens too LATE for us!   Who wastes time on breakfast when the park is OPEN???


----------



## rpmdfw

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Funny, I was going to say the breakfast happens too LATE for us!   Who wastes time on breakfast when the park is OPEN???



Silly girl!  You book the breakfast ADR at 8am when the park opens at 9am.  Then you're in the park AHEAD of everyone else!  We're usually done and out the door at about 8:50am.

Up until this year, that's what we've done every Gay Day.   Breakfast with Pooh and Friends at Crystal Palace.


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> Too early?
> 
> Your problem is that you're trying to SLEEP that weekend.  Give up on trying to get any sleep and it's MUCH easier to make plans!



I dont wake up early unless it involves me getting paid, and even then I don't like it!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

rpmdfw said:


> Silly girl!  You book the breakfast ADR at 8am when the park opens at 9am.  Then you're in the park AHEAD of everyone else!  We're usually done and out the door at about 8:50am.
> 
> Up until this year, that's what we've done every Gay Day.   Breakfast with Pooh and Friends at Crystal Palace.



I know that trick.  We do that every year for my birthday.  Including this year.   8:05 AM ADR at CP is my FAVORITE. 

We also do that at Tusker House at AK.

I suppose it would work with the Akershus breakfast at Epcot, and the Playhouse Disney thing at Hollywood & Vine, but we just aren't interested in either of those.


----------



## Sphyrna

ConcKahuna said:


> I dont wake up early unless it involves me getting paid, and even then I don't like it!



I thought you didn't even wake up for that.  I thought they just left the money on the nightstand!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Sphyrna said:


> I thought you didn't even wake up for that.  I thought they just left the money on the nightstand!



That's my other job


----------



## rpmdfw

ConcKahuna said:


> That's my other job



Isn't that the one where you got LAID OFF?


----------



## ConcKahuna

rpmdfw said:


> Isn't that the one where you got LAID OFF?


----------



## Jaxpiper

rpmdfw said:


> Isn't that the one where you got LAID OFF?



<rimshot>


----------



## quikkime

That's grate!It is!!!!!!


----------



## colaboy29

rpmdfw said:


> What did you have in mind?
> 
> With this much lead time, we could probably do something really cool.
> 
> Just bring a few bottles of booze and drink out of paper sacks while going back and forth on the ferry to the Magic Kingdom?
> 
> "Tailgate" in the MK parking lot with outdoor grills and coolers full of beer?
> 
> Cocktail reception someplace?
> 
> Dessert party at Epcot for Illuminations viewing?
> 
> Dessert party at the Grand Floridian for Wishes viewing?
> 
> Rent a Pleasure Island night club for a private party?
> 
> Book a 3 bedroom Grand Villa for a mix and mingle hospitality suite?



I like the Mix and Mingle hospitality suite idea.


----------



## rpmdfw

colaboy29 said:


> I like the Mix and Mingle hospitality suite idea.



I think it's a great way to do a party.  It's what we did the night before the BFGDW and people loved it.

I've just done some research.  Depending on which DVC resort we look at a three bedroom grand villa is anywhere from 212 points to 236 points for Friday and Saturday nights.  The 236 is, of course, for the Boardwalk which I think is the most conducive to this kind of party (the dining room and living room are all one "great room" and they open out onto the long balcony that looks out over the lake and has limited views of illuminations.


----------



## rpmdfw

Here are some pix of the BWV grand villa
Here's a picture of the suite





And here's the view from the balcony


----------



## colaboy29

Very nice!


----------



## bobf320

rpmdfw said:


> I think it's a great way to do a party.  It's what we did the night before the BFGDW and people loved it.
> 
> I've just done some research.  Depending on which DVC resort we look at a three bedroom grand villa is anywhere from 212 points to 236 points for Friday and Saturday nights.  The 236 is, of course, for the Boardwalk which I think is the most conducive to this kind of party (the dining room and living room are all one "great room" and they open out onto the long balcony that looks out over the lake and has limited views of illuminations.



This idea sounds nice! Love the pictures too!


----------



## Sphyrna

I like that idea too.


----------



## StevieMac

BFGDW?? what does that mean? lol.  This is more reading than law school and i'm too tired to backtrack to figure out what it means!  

HI EVERYONE!  I LOVE U, and I MISS U ALREADY!

I have a couple of my own idears:  
1) Cinderella's Royal Table!!  Goddammit, we are planning a year in advance, we should be able to get a reservation!!!
2) Gay Days Magical Slumber Party Night in Cinderella's Castle.  We know some disney insiders, where there is a will there is a way....

In addition to my own excellent and magnificent idears, i am all for the Villa Meet and Great (and was all for the pre-gaming in Magic Kingdom, until that got squashed)!!  

Atlantic Dance Palace is fun, but JellyRolls is something Crazy!  Maybe we can do a night there next year, JRs (See i can make acronyms too) is a friggen blast and would be even more fun with the gays!!  Maybe we can make them have a fruity gay drink special for our night???  Any other JRs fans out there?


----------



## rpmdfw

StevieMac said:


> BFGDW?? what does that mean? lol.



Hey there!  Welcome to the DIS gay and lesbian forum!


"BFGDW" refers to our "Big Fat Gay Disney Wedding" last September.  Ceremony at the Adventurers Club, reception at Atlantic Dance.

The link to the trip report is in my signature.


----------



## StevieMac

Ah, thats funny, i was just reading about it and didn't put two and two together!! (Not the 1st time).  It is a very touching thread and it is very cool to see a different kind of wedding!!  And it is nice to meet a couple who I am sure misses the Adventurer's Club as much i as do!!


----------



## ConcKahuna

StevieMac said:


> BFGDW?? what does that mean? lol.  This is more reading than law school and i'm too tired to backtrack to figure out what it means!
> 
> HI EVERYONE!  I LOVE U, and I MISS U ALREADY!
> 
> I have a couple of my own idears:
> 1) Cinderella's Royal Table!!  Goddammit, we are planning a year in advance, we should be able to get a reservation!!!
> 2) Gay Days Magical Slumber Party Night in Cinderella's Castle.  We know some disney insiders, where there is a will there is a way....
> 
> In addition to my own excellent and magnificent idears, i am all for the Villa Meet and Great (and was all for the pre-gaming in Magic Kingdom, until that got squashed)!!
> 
> Atlantic Dance Palace is fun, but JellyRolls is something Crazy!  Maybe we can do a night there next year, JRs (See i can make acronyms too) is a friggen blast and would be even more fun with the gays!!  Maybe we can make them have a fruity gay drink special for our night???  Any other JRs fans out there?



Hey STeve!!  Great to see that you made it on!

This is the Steve who's in a bunch of pics in the gayday Photobucket account for those who dont know him LOL


----------



## rpmdfw

StevieMac said:


> Ah, thats funny, i was just reading about it and didn't put two and two together!! (Not the 1st time).  It is a very touching thread and it is very cool to see a different kind of wedding!!  And it is nice to meet a couple who I am sure misses the Adventurer's Club as much i as do!!




Ugh.  Don't get me started on how much we miss the AdvClub.  I'll go on for days and days.


----------



## Jaxpiper

StevieMac said:


> Ah, thats funny, i was just reading about it and didn't put two and two together!! (Not the 1st time).  It is a very touching thread and it is very cool to see a different kind of wedding!!  And it is nice to meet a couple who I am sure misses the Adventurer's Club as much i as do!!



STEEEEEVE!!!!!  You finally made it over!!


----------



## bigbro501

I just signed up here on this board but already feel at home with all the mention of cocktails.  I think all of the people that have met me at Gay Days know I like my cocktails.  Embellishment...It is a good thing.


----------



## ConcKahuna

bigbro501 said:


> I just signed up here on this board but already feel at home with all the mention of cocktails.  I think all of the people that have met me at Gay Days know I like my cocktails.  Embellishment...It is a good thing.





This crowd is all about booze, music, and skating the edge of being innuendo-y without getting in trouble (although sometimes we do anyways).


----------



## rpmdfw

bigbro501 said:


> I just signed up here on this board but already feel at home with all the mention of cocktails.  I think all of the people that have met me at Gay Days know I like my cocktails.  Embellishment...It is a good thing.



Yes, but can they tell the STORIES about you getting "ebellished" like I can?  <EG>


----------



## Jaxpiper

bigbro501 said:


> I just signed up here on this board but already feel at home with all the mention of cocktails.  I think all of the people that have met me at Gay Days know I like my cocktails.  Embellishment...It is a good thing.



.


----------



## Tygerlilly

I've never been able to make it to WDW on Gay Days, but since this seems to be the BIG one, I may have to start saving up for a trip out there! Does anyone know what all will be happening this year yet?


----------



## rpmdfw

Tygerlilly said:


> I've never been able to make it to WDW on Gay Days, but since this seems to be the BIG one, I may have to start saving up for a trip out there! Does anyone know what all will be happening this year yet?



It's still a bit early; but if you head over to gaydays dot com, they should still have event schedules for 2009 up.  Most events are similar year after year, so it'll give you a good idea of what to expect.

The most important thing, of course, is the first  Saturday in June is the big day at the Magic Kingdom!  Wear red!


----------



## rpmdfw

Oh, and welcome to the DIS!


----------



## Tygerlilly

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, and welcome to the DIS!



Thanks!


----------



## brandip22

rpmdfw said:


> It's still a bit early; but if you head over to gaydays dot com, they should still have event schedules for 2009 up.  Most events are similar year after year, so it'll give you a good idea of what to expect.
> 
> The most important thing, of course, is the first  Saturday in June is the big day at the Magic Kingdom!  Wear red!



Just wanted to say that the posted dates are June 1-7, 2010 and even the 2011 dates are up. The 2010 park days are already posted as well.


----------



## Ruthless1967

Never been to gaydays before, is it better to stay at a host hotel or does it not matter?


----------



## rpmdfw

Ruthless1967 said:


> Never been to gaydays before, is it better to stay at a host hotel or does it not matter?



Depends on what your main purpose for going is.

If you're looking for the pool parties/circuit party type crowd then the host hotels are a good choice.

If you're looking to hit the theme parks with thousands of others GLBT folks in attendance at the same time, perhaps another resort with better access to the parks is better for you.

If you're going to try and do both, you don't need a hotel, because you're never going to be sleeping!


----------



## Ruthless1967

Well I'm not looking for a spring break experience.  I gave up getting drunk, naked and running through hotel lobbies after I had kids.  Think I'll opt for something a little more low-key.

BTW - Thanks for your wedding details, thanks to you I knew that there was a brother bear II (who knew?) and who sang that song!  Help me win the Disney Scene it we were playing over the weekend!  Made me look really brilliant!  And I owe it all to you.


----------



## rpmdfw

Ruthless1967 said:


> Well I'm not looking for a spring break experience.  I gave up getting drunk, naked and running through hotel lobbies after I had kids.  Think I'll opt for something a little more low-key.
> 
> BTW - Thanks for your wedding details, thanks to you I knew that there was a brother bear II (who knew?) and who sang that song!  Help me win the Disney Scene it we were playing over the weekend!  Made me look really brilliant!  And I owe it all to you.



Sweet!  You can repay me by buying me a cocktail at GayDays!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Ruthless1967 said:


> I gave up getting drunk, naked and running through hotel lobbies after I had kids.



Why do you have to be drunk for that?


----------



## Jaxpiper

ConcKahuna said:


> Why do you have to be drunk for that?



Funny; I was pretty tame before I had kids...have they made me insane?

I don't think it would take much for me to do that now


----------



## Ruthless1967

rpmdfw said:


> Sweet!  You can repay me by buying me a cocktail at GayDays!



You got it.  I'm gonna have to find a partner in crime to help me drink/eat around the world with.  The kids have never been good at that.


----------



## rpmdfw

Ruthless1967 said:


> You got it.  I'm gonna have to find a partner in crime to help me drink/eat around the world with.  The kids have never been good at that.



ConcK is always available for that!


----------



## Ruthless1967

rpmdfw said:


> ConcK is always available for that!




Sounds good to me.  My friends think I should hire a babysitter!


----------



## turkygurl

rpmdfw said:


> ConcK is always available for that!



He sure is!  BTW, as the date gets closer, I will send out a link to the t-shirts I am designing for next year's Epcot Drink-A-Long.  They will include check-boxes on the back and we will be bringing a Sharpie or two.


----------



## OrlandoMike

turkygurl said:


> He sure is!  BTW, as the date gets closer, I will send out a link to the t-shirts I am designing for next year's Epcot Drink-A-Long.  They will include check-boxes on the back and we will be bringing a Sharpie or two.



Dear Lord, are you just putting countries, or kiosks and push carts too?  We may need to get a room!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Dear Lord, are you just putting countries, or kiosks and push carts too?  We may need to get a room!



Or they could be fun "scavenger hunt" type boxes with at Gay Days theme!

Saw two men kissing, check
Saw parents covering childrens' eyes, check


----------



## turkygurl

We were going to have a box for each country.  With a funny saying on the front.


----------



## markndean

We haven't been on Disboards for a long time, but logged on today as we have decided to go to gaydays next year instead of our usual January visit.

We are excited now, didn't realise that it was the 20th anniversary!

We are going to stay in International Drive and do the parks, not the night stuff; well, maybe one or two!

We were thinking of doing Cinderella's Royal Table for Lunch on the Saturday, we did it last time we went to gaydays, and we also did it on our anniversary last year.


----------



## akcire

On the gaydays website there was an advertisement for a party the night of June 5 at Typhoon Lagoon under the sponsor link.  It looks to be a private/public event with hours 8 pm-2 am, it could be cool to go to Typhoon Lagoon in June, these hours may work for me (typically I have to hide with SPF60--or as the family likes to tease me--sweater in a tube).

Just a thought for a cool sounding event??  

I don't know if anyone else would like to take a snooze on the lazy river in the evening?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Typhoon is absolutly beautiful at night.  But be advised, this event is very much a young boy crowd.


----------



## rpmdfw

Yeah, we've been to the Typhoon Lagoon event during Gay Days.  IMHO it's not worth the outrageously overpriced tickets.


----------



## thejason

I'm planning a trip to Disney World in June 2010 & I should be there for Gay Days... but my trip *might* get rescheduled to later on that month. Don't laugh... but I love pro wrestling & I might plan my Disney World trip around the TNA tapings @ Universal! Haha.. I said not to laugh!


----------



## rpmdfw

thejason said:


> I'm planning a trip to Disney World in June 2010 & I should be there for Gay Days... but my trip *might* get rescheduled to later on that month. Don't laugh... but I love pro wrestling & I might plan my Disney World trip around the TNA tapings @ Universal!







thejason said:


> I said not to laugh!



Oh.  You were serious?


----------



## ConcKahuna

thejason said:


> I'm planning a trip to Disney World in June 2010 & I should be there for Gay Days... but my trip *might* get rescheduled to later on that month. Don't laugh... but I love pro wrestling & I might plan my Disney World trip around the TNA tapings @ Universal! Haha.. I said not to laugh!



A friend of mine and former co-worker wrestles for TNA part-time as "Salem Jade".  I dont think she's been on TV yet, and I know she just had a baby so she might not be back in the ring, but she's great!


----------



## thejason

Sweet! I just looked up "Salem Jade" & she looks awesome!


----------



## fmelchor88

Count us in. We are planning on about 10 of us going to gay days! This time we will schedule to make the EPCOT drnik around the world. We missed it the last time!


----------



## turkygurl

Our Drink-A-Long will be so much fun!  I can't wait.


----------



## ConcKahuna

turkygurl said:


> Our Drink-A-Long will be so much fun!  I can't wait.



Hmm, if we're going to have that many people we'll have to think of some fun drinking games.  World Showcase Shot Bingo perhaps?


----------



## Gypsybear

ConcKahuna said:


> Hmm, if we're going to have that many people we'll have to think of some fun drinking games.  World Showcase Shot Bingo perhaps?



All sounds like fun, but what DAY will this be taking place?  We don't arrive until LATE Friday night/WEE hours of Saturday morning....


----------



## turkygurl

Our Epcot Drink-A-Long is always on Sunday.

And I like the idea of Bingo, but we'll have to be creative.    I'll probably put the T-Shirts up on Cafe-Press in late April or so.  Complete with check-boxes for each country.


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> Our Epcot Drink-A-Long is always on Sunday.
> 
> And I like the idea of Bingo, but we'll have to be creative.    I'll probably put the T-Shirts up on Cafe-Press in late April or so.  Complete with check-boxes for each country.



Bingo Cards are REALLY easy!

Use this site.  Just enter a list of things you want on the cards.  Print them out, Bingo!  You're done.

We used them once to make Andventurers Club Bingo Cards with things that we might see on any given night at Pleasure Island, like "people drinking out of buckets" or "A fauxhawk" or "people in matching outfits" etc.


----------



## rpmdfw

rpmdfw said:


> Bingo Cards are REALLY easy!
> 
> Use this site.  Just enter a list of things you want on the cards.  Print them out, Bingo!  You're done.
> 
> We used them once to make Andventurers Club Bingo Cards with things that we might see on any given night at Pleasure Island, like "people drinking out of buckets" or "A fauxhawk" or "people in matching outfits" etc.



Oops!

Here's the link to the website

http://print-bingo.com/bingo-cards-custom.php


----------



## turkygurl

See, that's why I love this board.    You guys know TONS of cool stuff.  Can I please make a request for a bingo square?  Based on last year, "A Bear wearing Minnie ears"  

With input from this board, the bingo cards should be the most inventive EVER!  Just get Wally on the project.  He'll probably make up pictures for us too! (So when we get so drunk we don't have to worry about reading).


----------



## rpmdfw

turkygurl said:


> See, that's why I love this board.    You guys know TONS of cool stuff.  Can I please make a request for a bingo square?  Based on last year, "A Bear wearing Minnie ears"
> 
> With input from this board, the bingo cards should be the most inventive EVER!  Just get Wally on the project.  He'll probably make up pictures for us too! (So when we get so drunk we don't have to worry about reading).



We should also have "Two boys kissing"; "Two girls kissing", "horryified straight people covering the eyes of their children"; and "Tacky Drunk Queens Being too Loud" on the bingo card!


----------



## turkygurl

rpmdfw said:


> We should also have "Two boys kissing"; "Two girls kissing", "horryified straight people covering the eyes of their children"; and "Tacky Drunk Queens Being too Loud" on the bingo card!



Yes, good idea.  And how about also, "Confused Straight People who didn't know what they were walking into" (not to be confused with the horrified ones).

Also, "Drunk Band in Canada" needs to be the center square, so that when we get to Canada around 5pm (and tossed) lots of us can shout BINGO! all at once right at Off Kilter.


----------



## Gypsybear

OMG, we will soooooooo be there.....yes, we'll be the two bears wearing mickey ears....        and I'm sure there will be plenty of others...

Can't wait to finally meet some of you...


----------



## rpmdfw

Gypsybear said:


> OMG, we will soooooooo be there.....yes, we'll be the two bears wearing mickey ears....        and I'm sure there will be plenty of others...



Nope.  If you're playing, you can't be counted as one of the items needed for the bingo.  Otherwise "two boys kissing" is too easy.   We've had to make that rule before.  You can't ask people to do one of your squares either.


----------



## Gypsybear

rpmdfw said:


> Nope.  If you're playing, you can't be counted as one of the items needed for the bingo.  Otherwise "two boys kissing" is too easy.   We've had to make that rule before.  You can't ask people to do one of your squares either.



hehehe, got it....


----------



## rpmdfw

So, we're approximately 8 months out now.

Does anybody have any ideas for a time/location for a meet?

Or should we play it by ear and try "Everybody go to this bar at this time"?

Cuz anything that has to be planned and organized will need someone to coordinate it.

Someone who loves planning, and is very detail oriented.




Someone who is NOT ME!


----------



## Princess Janay

Sounds amazing !!! Sadly i couldnt make it this year but im game for 2010 !


----------



## turkygurl

rpmdfw said:


> So, we're approximately 8 months out now.
> 
> Does anybody have any ideas for a time/location for a meet?
> 
> Or should we play it by ear and try "Everybody go to this bar at this time"?
> 
> Cuz anything that has to be planned and organized will need someone to coordinate it.
> 
> Someone who loves planning, and is very detail oriented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who is NOT ME!



Well, as far as planning, it all depends on how many people we expect to come along.  If it's less than 15, just a simple meet and greet at either Atlantic Dance, or somewhere similar would suffice.  If there are going to be a lot more, we can think about renting out some room at either a hospitality suite or a room at the Swan or Dolphin and having everyone chip in to cover drinks and food.  I'm good at planning events, but I'd really appreciate the help from fellow DIS'ers.


----------



## StevieMac

i just wanted to say: Bingo!  and that i'm glad i came to this page because it made me happy!  I'm so excited, i can't wait for June!  OMG Happy friday.

Love,
Steve


----------



## kenman

Count me in it will be my first Gay Day at Disney! I just got home from Fl and had a blast! I went to the bear bust and the P house had a great time went to the MCC Church and it was amazing to just finally be me!


----------



## MoonFaerie

Hmm, we were talking about renting a beach house together in late May/ early June. When I see the boys next week, I'll have to see how they'd feel about going to Disney and renting a villa instead. That time of year, we could probably make it a child free long weekend.


----------



## ConcKahuna

MoonFaerie said:


> Hmm, we were talking about renting a beach house together in late May/ early June. When I see the boys next week, I'll have to see how they'd feel about going to Disney and renting a villa instead. That time of year, we could probably make it a child free long weekend.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

We are CONFIRMED for Orlando June 4-19, 2010.  See you there!!


----------



## future84

When is gay days 2010?


----------



## niceguy27834

Thursday June 3rd until Sunday June 6th.  Traditionally Thursday is Animal Kingdom, Friday is Hollywood Studios, Saturday is Magic Kingdom (wear a red shirt) and Sunday is EPCOT.  My family will most likely be wearing red shirts the entire weekend.  The festivities actually start sooner and end later if you want to be involved off property.  Check out gaydays.com for more details.


----------



## dale62676

I'd like to finally make it to my first Gay Days as well! 

With a planned vacation in August already though, I'd really need to worry about a budget. So, would anyone be interested in splitting a campsite at Fort Wilderness with me? You're allowed 2 tents per site, so if some folks wanted to share, we could really keep the costs down. Tent sites are $63/$66weekend. If a couple more folks joined my site, we could easily get it down to $20/night per person! Is anyone up for tent camping while at Gay Days?! 
I'm thinking of booking an arrival on Wed. June 2nd and staying 5 nights leaving Mon, June 7th. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## ConcKahuna

dale62676 said:


> I'd like to finally make it to my first Gay Days as well!
> 
> With a planned vacation in August already though, I'd really need to worry about a budget. So, would anyone be interested in splitting a campsite at Fort Wilderness with me? You're allowed 2 tents per site, so if some folks wanted to share, we could really keep the costs down. Tent sites are $63/$66weekend. If a couple more folks joined my site, we could easily get it down to $20/night per person! Is anyone up for tent camping while at Gay Days?!
> I'm thinking of booking an arrival on Wed. June 2nd and staying 5 nights leaving Mon, June 7th. Let me know if you're interested.



There's a big gay group that stays at FW every June for Gayday.  They're the "Rainbow RV Group".  Try checking with them as well, one of them might be willing to let you share the cost a bit to pitch a tent on their site!


----------



## dale62676

ConcKahuna said:


> There's a big gay group that stays at FW every June for Gayday.  They're the "Rainbow RV Group".  Try checking with them as well, one of them might be willing to let you share the cost a bit to pitch a tent on their site!



I had no idea, that's great! I'll try and get in touch with them.
Also, is there still any plans for a LGBT DISboards meet at Gay Days?


----------



## ConcKahuna

dale62676 said:


> I had no idea, that's great! I'll try and get in touch with them.
> Also, is there still any plans for a LGBT DISboards meet at Gay Days?



Me, CanadianGuy, Turkegurl (with husband Jaxpiper), Zulemara, StevieMac, and Rob and Scott will probably all end up hanging out at least a few times, and it's always a case of the more the merrier!

I'm not sure if Bob & Bruce are comming this year, but normally someone (probably me again  )  will start a meet-up thread a few weeks before


----------



## itsmuggsie

We're set.  We're staying at Coronado Springs for a week from 5/30-6/6.


----------



## ConcKahuna

itsmuggsie said:


> We're set.  We're staying at Coronado Springs for a week from 5/30-6/6.



If you ladies are comming, maybe I can finally convince Jeff to come out with us.  He always says he doesnt want to go because he doesnt know anyone, so that will change this year


----------



## Gypsybear

Yup, we're confirmed at Coronado Springs 6/4-6/11....

Can't wait....


----------



## jiminy.cricket

Planning on attending my first one ever!  Booking this Friday.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

itsmuggsie said:


> We're set.  We're staying at Coronado Springs for a week from 5/30-6/6.



We would love to meet you and your beautiful baby!! 



ConcKahuna said:


> If you ladies are comming, maybe I can finally convince Jeff to come out with us.  He always says he doesnt want to go because he doesnt know anyone, so that will change this year



Um, does he realize if he goes out ONCE he will meet a BUNCH of people and then he WILL know people?  Jeff logic just isn't working for me.  Tell him I said so.


----------



## itsmuggsie

ConcKahuna said:


> If you ladies are comming, maybe I can finally convince Jeff to come out with us.  He always says he doesnt want to go because he doesnt know anyone, so that will change this year



Yes you'll have to make him come!  It's been about 3 years or more since we saw him last. 



jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> We would love to meet you and your beautiful baby!! :



Yes definitely!


----------



## ConcKahuna

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Um, does he realize if he goes out ONCE he will meet a BUNCH of people and then he WILL know people?  Jeff logic just isn't working for me.  Tell him I said so.



I tell him it doesnt work all the time   CanadianGuy have been hanging out every one of his trips for about 3 years now, and he's never met Jeff 




itsmuggsie said:


> Yes you'll have to make him come!  It's been about 3 years or more since we saw him last.



Yup, I remember running into you at the MK popcorn cart


----------



## AKL Ranger

rpmdfw said:


> What did you have in mind?
> 
> With this much lead time, we could probably do something really cool.
> 
> Just bring a few bottles of booze and drink out of paper sacks while going back and forth on the ferry to the Magic Kingdom? { then we would be like the typical circuit party crowd, stumbling around MK, reeking of vodka, while on que for Haunted Mansion
> 
> "Tailgate" in the MK parking lot with outdoor grills and coolers full of beer? {issues with Disney Security?}
> 
> Cocktail reception someplace?
> 
> Dessert party at Epcot for Illuminations viewing?  {"been there, did that"}
> 
> Dessert party at the Grand Floridian for Wishes viewing? {"been there, did that"}
> 
> Rent a Pleasure Island night club for a private party?
> 
> Book a 3 bedroom Grand Villa for a mix and mingle hospitality suite?



 Disney Group Event planning could help us host a private Lunch or dinner. This could include renting out "Tusker House" @ AK, or the private corporate reception room over "Norway's Maelstrom" attraction. 
I have menus from Disney Groups ( I planned my family reunion @ WDW)

Personally I  think it would be AMAZING to rent out   "The Adventure's Club" for a Cocktail reception/party!  

Heck If there is enough of us we could open "Mannequins for a night."  

I think we as a group  aka "The Rainbow DIS'ers"   should do something BIG as a group that LOVES Disney. This would set apart from the typical "stand around all day by the hotel pool circuit party!" 

Anyone  want to put up a poll for this? Maybe coordinate with "Dreams Unlimited"? 

What do you think?


----------



## rpmdfw

AKL Ranger said:


> Personally I  think it would be AMAZING to rent out   "The Adventure's Club" for a Cocktail reception/party!
> 
> Heck If there is enough of us we could open "Mannequins for a night."




Sadly these options are no longer available.

The clubs at Pleasure Island have pretty much been stripped.  They're readying the Adventurers Club for demolition.  Ugh.  Just typing that makes my eyes well up with tears.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Rob, 

DS was watching a rerun of "The Office" last night.  I have never watched it before.  So the token gay guy comes back from vacation and another guy says "Did you enjoy your GAYcation?"  I'm sorry, but that was really funny.  

Should I tell DH we are going on a GAYcation in June?  Is that what you call it when you go to Gay Days?  Or would that be pushing it?  Maybe I will say it in my head.  But then he will wonder why I am laughing.


----------



## Lynn5700

Hey everybody!  My husband and I are going to be going June1-8.  I have been searching all over the DIS to find out how the crowds are during the beginning of June, like what some of the wait times are for some of the rides, so I figured you guys would know. 

Sounds like you all have some cool plans going on for the week.  We are going to be in DHS on June 4 for Star Wars weekend. We have never been, so we're looking forward to it.  

Thanks!!!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Lynn5700 said:


> Hey everybody!  My husband and I are going to be going June1-8.  I have been searching all over the DIS to find out how the crowds are during the beginning of June, like what some of the wait times are for some of the rides, so I figured you guys would know.
> 
> Sounds like you all have some cool plans going on for the week.  We are going to be in DHS on June 4 for Star Wars weekend. We have never been, so we're looking forward to it.
> 
> Thanks!!!



The park isn't normally too crowded.  Gayday week could be considered the start of the Summer busy season, but it's not as bad as things get as you get closer to July/August.  With a few exceptions (like the CBJ and Peter Pan), most attractions wont have more than a 30 minute or so wait.


----------



## Lynn5700

ConcKahuna said:


> The park isn't normally too crowded.  Gayday week could be considered the start of the Summer busy season, but it's not as bad as things get as you get closer to July/August.  With a few exceptions (like the CBJ and Peter Pan), most attractions wont have more than a 30 minute or so wait.



Awesome!! Thank you very much   I appreciate it.


----------



## CanadianGuy

ConcKahuna said:


> I tell him it doesnt work all the time   CanadianGuy have been hanging out every one of his trips for about 3 years now, and he's never met Jeff



I do believe Jeff is like Snuffleupagus.  I'm not 100% sure on his existence.. but then, I don't completely discount it either.

And to those what know me - TurkyGurl etc.. I'm a coming this year.  Wild horses couldn't keep me away..    

And I can assure you this year will be legen...



.... dary.

Knox


----------



## nyc2theworld

This will be my 2nd gaydays, dissapointed that it isn't close to disney property but this year I'm staying at the hotel hotel so this should be EXCITING!!!


----------



## ConcKahuna

CanadianGuy said:


> I do believe Jeff is like Snuffleupagus.  I'm not 100% sure on his existence.. but then, I don't completely discount it either.
> 
> And to those what know me - TurkyGurl etc.. I'm a coming this year.  Wild horses couldn't keep me away..
> 
> And I can assure you this year will be legen...
> 
> 
> 
> .... dary.
> 
> Knox




Knox is back, and Orlando will never be the same


----------



## nyc2theworld

Just made my 50% balanace payment for the host hotel.  Cannot wait till June!!  Better submit the PTO request now!


----------



## StevieMac

ConcKahuna said:


> Me, CanadianGuy, Turkegurl (with husband Jaxpiper), Zulemara, StevieMac, and Rob and Scott will probably all end up hanging out at least a few times, and it's always a case of the more the merrier!
> 
> I'm not sure if Bob & Bruce are comming this year, but normally someone (probably me again  )  will start a meet-up thread a few weeks before



  arrrggghhh i'm a pirate.


----------



## ConcKahuna

StevieMac said:


> arrrggghhh i'm a pirate.



YAY FOR STEVIE!!


----------



## rpmdfw

So . . . Check this out!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...urns-to-walt-disney-world-resort-this-summer/

The Main Street Electrical Parade returns to the Magic Kingdom this summer!

It says "Early June"

I sure hope that means "First Weekend in June"  


That would rock!


----------



## rosiep

Thinking I may try to make it this year....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Thinking I may try to make it this year....



You should bring Tara with you!

Or just send her in your place!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> You should bring Tara with you!
> 
> Or just send her in your place!



You mean Skinny Minnie?


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Really Rosie? You might come for Gay Days here at WDW?

Wow. Hang out with Rob and Scott ok? That way I can wave to you too!


----------



## rosiep

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Really Rosie? You might come for Gay Days here at WDW?
> 
> Wow. Hang out with Rob and Scott ok? That way I can wave to you too!



Oh no you don't Missy!! If I'm coming I want a hug!!! (and yes, it's seriously being considered)


----------



## rpmdfw

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Wow. Hang out with Rob and Scott ok? That way I can wave to you too!


----------



## Kennywife

Got room for me? There's a possibility I may be moving my trip in May to Gay Days week! My cousin and her girlfriend may be coming as well. I will be writing articles and doing photography of the festivities.  I am a travel writer after all. 

Anna


----------



## NEDisneyFans

We ended up at last year's GayDays by accident: a big family trip hosted by my MIL & FIL that was planned to accomodate the only grandchild's school schedule.  We had a blast, even though we left on Saturday and only got to attend the first few hours at the MK.

This year the trip is planned around GayDays and we'll be meeting up with dear friends from San Diego.  They've done GayDays at DL a few times, but this will be their first trip EVER to WDW. 

Only 105 more days to go!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Rosie, we would love to meet you!  
We are going to have such a terrific time!!


----------



## rosiep

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Rosie, we would love to meet you!
> We are going to have such a terrific time!!



Thanks Dear. 

James and Tara are encouraging me to go. 

(FIRST ONE TO SAY THEY'RE TRYING TO GET RID OF ME GETS A KNUCKLE SANDWICH!!)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Thanks Dear.
> 
> James and Tara are encouraging me to go.
> 
> (FIRST ONE TO SAY THEY'RE TRYING TO GET RID OF ME GETS A KNUCKLE SANDWICH!!)




Why, I'm SURE that thought NEVER crossed any of our minds!


----------



## rosiep

Rob- You get a pass from me today for making me laugh so hard first thing this morning. Take advantage of it while you can.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Rob- You get a pass from me today for making me laugh so hard first thing this morning. Take advantage of it while you can.



Listen, Lady, how many times do I gotta tell you to stop making passes at me!

I ain't interested!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Listen, Lady, how many times do I gotta tell you to stop making passes at me!
> 
> I ain't interested!



Your mouth says "no" but your eyes say "yes".....


----------



## AKL Ranger

ConcKahuna said:


> Me, CanadianGuy, Turkegurl (with husband Jaxpiper), Zulemara, StevieMac, and Rob and Scott will probably all end up hanging out at least a few times, and it's always a case of the more the merrier!
> 
> I'm not sure if Bob & Bruce are comming this year, but normally someone (probably me again  )  will start a meet-up thread a few weeks before



Any plans for Day / Night time get togethers? 
I thought it might be cool to take over a different Bar at various  Disney Hotels. For example Thursday  is Animal Kingdom Day, how about the Victoria Falls lounge @ Animal Kingdom Lodge Jambo House?
Friday = Hollywood Studios @ Disney Dolphin/Swan?
Sat = Magic Kingdom Day @ Contemporary or the Poly? 

I am hoping to bring back the Spirit of Gay Days 20 years ago, before the circuit parties, back when We made EVERYONE feel Happy to be @ Disney for this special weekend.
I miss the days of spontaneous warmth, making  friends by smiling and saying Hello to complete strangers. Thanks to Turkegurl and husband Jaxpiper for making a solo traveler smile.   Cant wait to see What your T-shirts will say this year.
Hey Jaxpiper I will be wearing a kilt for a night time party 
Slainte!


----------



## ConcKahuna

Last year we mostly went to Atlantic Dance at night, and while not very busy it worked out well and we had a blast. 

Resort bars are always a good option too!


----------



## Tinker_

Yea!  I've been lurking.. I would love to know if you guys get an itenerary together of places to meet up!


----------



## CanadianGuy

ConcKahuna said:


> Last year we mostly went to Atlantic Dance at night, and while not very busy it worked out well and we had a blast.
> 
> Resort bars are always a good option too!





Tinker_ said:


> Yea!  I've been lurking.. I would love to know if you guys get an itenerary together of places to meet up!



This would be a LOT easier if PI was still open... just open 8Trax for that week.. How hard is that 

Hey.. Disney = you listening?


----------



## rpmdfw

CanadianGuy said:


> Hey.. Disney = you listening?



No. 

No, they're not.


----------



## Tinker_

You are so right about PI.  Whatever happened to the club distric thing they were supposed to be building away from DTD!?  Grown ups like to have grown up fun to!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Tinker_ said:


> You are so right about PI.  Whatever happened to the club distric thing they were supposed to be building away from DTD!?  Grown ups like to have grown up fun to!!!


----------



## Tinker_

uh oh! hahahahaha- what did I do!?!? LOL!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Nothing really.

There are just some really strong views about the closing of Pleasure Island on this board.....and I mean the Dis, not just our area.  But it always seems to peak around gay days!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Nothing really.
> 
> There are just some really strong views about the closing of Pleasure Island on this board.....and I mean the Dis, not just our area.  But it always seems to peak around gay days!



Last year, Gay Days, Halloween, and Christmas were when I missed the Adventurers Club the most.


----------



## fmelchor88

Ok folks I know Iam late in the game. Julio & I just booked our room and this time we are staying for the EPCOT games. We always miss them because it's on the last Sunday and we usually leave on Sunday. Not this time we leave on Monday!!! What are the plans?


----------



## CanadianGuy

fmelchor88 said:


> Ok folks I know Iam late in the game. Julio & I just booked our room and this time we are staying for the EPCOT games. We always miss them because it's on the last Sunday and we usually leave on Sunday. Not this time we leave on Monday!!! What are the plans?



Simple:

After a liquid lunch someplace... we all gather at Epcot at the fountains around 1pm and start in the UK and work our way around... one country at a time.


----------



## ConcKahuna

CanadianGuy said:


> Simple:
> 
> After a liquid lunch someplace... we all gather at Epcot at the fountains around 1pm and start in the UK and work our way around... one country at a time.



It's supposed to be "high noon at Mexico" but just try and get a group of gays somewhere on time


----------



## itsmuggsie

ConcKahuna said:


> It's supposed to be "high noon at Mexico" but just try and get a group of gays somewhere on time



If it's noon then GST (Gay Standard time) would be 1:00


----------



## niceguy27834

My partner, kids and myself will be there for the entire week (June 1st-12th)!!

This will be our 3rd Gay Days weekend and we have a blast every time.  We will be staying at Pop Century as always.  I would love to meet some of you from Disboards!!  You won't be able to miss us, each day we will be wearing exactly the same shirt.

We've got the Deluxe Dining package and are using them at the best of places that we have discovered.......Hoop-Dee-Doo, Backyard BBQ and California Grill.  



We've got the countdown fever something bad!!!!


----------



## greenmyvalley

I really want to go this year but I don't have anyone to go with. My girlfriend can't afford to (and as a college student I can't really afford to pay for both of us ), my sister is taking classes, and it seems like all of my friends are working. At this point I'm actually considering booking a solo trip. I'm sure there will be plenty of people around that wouldn't mind me tagging along for the day. :


----------



## Bradintx

Hope to be joining ya'll for Gay Days this year, this will be our first time and we are getting excited!  Can't wait for all the fun and excitement.


----------



## fmelchor88

Welcome! Hope to meet a fellow Texan! We are also from the Houston area!


----------



## Kennywife

niceguy27834 said:


> My partner, kids and myself will be there for the entire week (June 1st-12th)!!
> 
> This will be our 3rd Gay Days weekend and we have a blast every time.  We will be staying at Pop Century as always.  I would love to meet some of you from Disboards!!  You won't be able to miss us, each day we will be wearing exactly the same shirt.
> 
> We've got the Deluxe Dining package and are using them at the best of places that we have discovered.......Hoop-Dee-Doo, Backyard BBQ and California Grill.
> 
> 
> 
> We've got the countdown fever something bad!!!!



Kewl!!! I'll be there June 1-8.  Same resort. I'll be taking photography for SWW and foodie pics. I have the D X DDP plan too and trying to figure out where I'm going to eat....aarrggghhh!!!! too many choices! I know I'm eating at Cali Grill, Crystal Palace, Chef Mickeys, Le Cellier, and Cape May.

Anna


----------



## rosiep

Kennywife said:


> Kewl!!! I'll be there June 1-8.  Same resort. I'll be taking photography for SWW and foodie pics. I have the D X DDP plan too and trying to figure out where I'm going to eat....aarrggghhh!!!! too many choices! I know I'm eating at Cali Grill, Crystal Palace, Chef Mickeys, Le Cellier, and Cape May.
> 
> Anna



Anna...try Jiko's. Very yummy and great atmosphere.


----------



## rosiep

CanadianGuy said:


> Simple:
> 
> After a liquid lunch someplace... we all gather at Epcot at the fountains around 1pm and start in the UK and work our way around... one country at a time.



Which day?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> Which day?



Sunday.....


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Sunday.....



Sunday the 6th?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> Sunday the 6th?



Yeppers!


----------



## rosiep

Is there any plans to meet Saturday at MK? If not, would anyone be interested?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Ya bringing the monkey?


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Ya bringing the monkey?



Where I go...the monkey goes.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

We're at MK on Saturday starting with breakfast at Crystal Palace.


----------



## Gypsybear

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> We're at MK on Saturday starting with breakfast at Crystal Palace.



We're also at MK on Saturday......of course doing Country Bears at 1....

And where at EPCOT on the 6th?


----------



## OrlandoMike

CanadianGuy said:


> Simple:
> 
> After a liquid lunch someplace... we all gather at Epcot at the fountains around 1pm and start in the UK and work our way around... one country at a time.



Looks like 1pm at the fountains.....


----------



## Gypsybear

OrlandoMike said:


> Looks like 1pm at the fountains.....



Thanks Mike.....somehow missed that....I think it's senility setting in....  

Can't wait to meet some of you in person...


----------



## itsmuggsie

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> We're at MK on Saturday starting with breakfast at Crystal Palace.



We're having breakfast at Crystal Palace also on Saturday.


----------



## memi01

I am moving to Orlando in May and I am so excited that I will be able to go to Gay Days.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

itsmuggsie said:


> We're having breakfast at Crystal Palace also on Saturday.



Great!  We will look for you!  Our ADR is 8:15ish.  What time will you be there?


----------



## itsmuggsie

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Great!  We will look for you!  Our ADR is 8:15ish.  What time will you be there?



We'll be there the same time our ADR is for 8:10!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

itsmuggsie said:


> We'll be there the same time our ADR is for 8:10!



Perfect!  I THINK Rob and Scott were going to do an early breakfast too, but I am not sure if they made an ADR yet.  Darn boys who refuse to plan ahead.


----------



## rpmdfw

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Perfect!  I THINK Rob and Scott were going to do an early breakfast too, but I am not sure if they made an ADR yet.  Darn boys who refuse to plan ahead.



I have never, repeat NEVER had a problem booking a ADR for TWELVE PEOPLE for the first Saturday in June.  And I do plan ahead.  We usually call and reserve in May.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

MAY is not planning ahead.  DECEMBER is planning ahead.  Which is why I booked MY ADR in December!  I HOPE we will see you guys at breakfast.  If not, well, we will have a FABULOUS time meeting Muggsie's family and we will look for you boys OUTSIDE!


----------



## rpmdfw

Anything that involves calling before the actual day of is "planning ahead".

And after having been warned that my "DIS friends" were going to be around, my "real life" friends are afraid to come along, so we may not be doing breakfast at Crystal Palace this year.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

rpmdfw said:


> Anything that involves calling before the actual day of is "planning ahead".
> 
> And after having been warned that my "DIS friends" were going to be around, my "real life" friends are afraid to come along, so we may not be doing breakfast at Crystal Palace this year.



FINE.  I see how it's going to be.  It's because I'm STRAIGHT, isn't it?  Well, that is FINE.  Whatever.  I will eat my puffed French toast and breakfast lasagna and I will be HAPPY.  So there!


----------



## rpmdfw

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> FINE.  I see how it's going to be.  It's because I'm STRAIGHT, isn't it?  Well, that is FINE.  Whatever.  I will eat my puffed French toast and breakfast lasagna and I will be HAPPY.  So there!



Actually, most of the "real life" friends that join us for Gay Days are straight, so I doubt that's it. 

They've just heard stories about all of you and they're . . . .aprehensive.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Hmph.


----------



## wallyb

*Riddle:*
What Would Make Gay Days 
That Much Gayer?


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hello Kitty in the 3:00 parade?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Hello Kitty in the 3:00 parade?



Nope - this will Make it *WAY* gayer!




Anyone else wager a guess?


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Nope - this will Make it *WAY* gayer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else wager a guess?



Wally will be in town?


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Wally will be in town?






*DING! DING! DING! *




*Ladies and Germs - We have a winner!*

*Dat's right Bee itches - Wally will be on the scene!*
*Crank it up!*


----------



## jamieandben

::WOO HOO!!!!!!


----------



## ConcKahuna




----------



## wallyb

Just hope I don't get in any trouble! 







*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!*


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> Just hope I don't get in any trouble!
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!*



But I don't mind if trouble *gets in me!*


----------



## jamieandben

wallyb said:


> But I don't mind if trouble *gets in me!*



Its been in you so much, it need a weekend off.


----------



## wallyb

jamieandben said:


> Its been in you so much, it need a weekend off.



True.  Twice on sundays!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Riddle:*
> What Would Make Gay Days
> That Much Gayer?



Me not wearing clothes?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Me not wearing clothes?



I said gayer - not grosser.


----------



## ConcKahuna

rosiep said:


> Me not wearing clothes?



Beware the Tatas.  They have powers beyond those of mortals.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I said gayer - not grosser.



I am so going to lead you astray...........


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I am so going to lead you astray...........



I will go with - strangers who have candy.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Is this news?   

I've known for a week now!   

Heck, even Disney security has been on alert for the past 5 days!


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Is this news?
> 
> I've known for a week now!
> 
> Heck, even Disney security has been on alert for the past 5 days!



No, not news. Wally has a BIG mouth.


----------



## wallyb

wow  - so many people already knew.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> wow  - so many people already knew.



Oh they not only know, a BOLO has been issued! 


(Be on the Lookout)

First time in years one of those has been issued before the guest even arrived!  Good Job!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Oh they not only know, a BOLO has been issued!
> 
> 
> (Be on the Lookout)
> 
> First time in years one of those has been issued before the guest even arrived!  Good Job!



I will try to *RISE* to the occasion.


----------



## Sphyrna

I know I haven't been on the boards much since last Gay Days, but the excitement has really been building!  I think it started back when we had 2 ft of snow here!!   I plan to book my resort this week, still trying to decide where.  Need to talk more with my local friend to decide when I'll be there.  Ideally I'd like to come down for Memorial Day weekend and leave Monday after Gay Days.  It depends on if he'll be on vacation then or not.  If not, then it will probably be Wed - Mon.


----------



## ConcKahuna

Sphyrna said:


> I know I haven't been on the boards much since last Gay Days, but the excitement has really been building!  I think it started back when we had 2 ft of snow here!!   I plan to book my resort this week, still trying to decide where.  Need to talk more with my local friend to decide when I'll be there.  Ideally I'd like to come down for Memorial Day weekend and leave Monday after Gay Days.  It depends on if he'll be on vacation then or not.  If not, then it will probably be Wed - Mon.



It'll be good to see you again!


----------



## jiminy.cricket

It's official; I'm tagging along with a couple of friends June 3-7!  I just checked out the official site and it's kind of overwhelming!  I'm really looking forward to my first one ever and I'm also very nervous.  Are there any meetups scheduled?


----------



## jamieandben

jiminy.cricket said:


> It's official; I'm tagging along with a couple of friends June 3-7!  I just checked out the official site and it's kind of overwhelming!  I'm really looking forward to my first one ever and I'm also very nervous.  Are there any meetups scheduled?


Here ya go.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2423334


----------



## ConcKahuna

jiminy.cricket said:


> It's official; I'm tagging along with a couple of friends June 3-7!  I just checked out the official site and it's kind of overwhelming!  I'm really looking forward to my first one ever and I'm also very nervous.  Are there any meetups scheduled?



We'll probably start planning multiple meet-ups for the week in April/May, but as of now I know everyone is planning to meet up at Epcot on Sunday.

That meet will be epic, as not only will be a ton of DIS people, but Sean from Arkansas is planning on having a huge crew there tooo


----------



## turkygurl

I'm BAAAAAACK!  You miss me?  

 I'm working on the design for Epcot shirts for Sunday.  We all came up with the concept last year around Italy.  So we can thank Conck, StevieMac, Arkansas Steve and Robert, Zulemara, JaxPiper, Sphyrna (Jim), and Bob and Bruce (since the rest of you couldn't be bothered to make it out, unless I was too drunk to remember everyone, which is entirely possible).

The plan we all came up with then for Sunday was "High Noon in Mexico" although we did allow for the fact that high noon on GST is different than SST, however, if I am early, I will park my happy *** at Cave Tequila and drink blood orange margaritas until you arrive.  That way, you all have an incentive to get there on time, since I don't think any of you want to CARRY me around the world.  

I'm excited about this year, and I'm glad it's looking like a great turnout.  I'm trying to get some local friends to come down as well.  They had been in years prior, but said they're not into the party scene anymore.  I told them that we're not either, but we tend to "bring the party with us" which was entirely the case last year.

Can we start the celebrations now?  

Oh, and WALLY?  I've been told by a very reliable source that you and I meeting could have disastrous consequences.  Needless to say, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> Oh, and WALLY?  I've been told by a very reliable source that you and I meeting could have disastrous consequences.  Needless to say, I am looking forward to it.



Two fab blondes  occupying the same space -
at the same time - Kaaaaapow! 

But honey - I go home sunday afternoon - back to Boston.


----------



## turkygurl

Oh don't worry.  We're coming into town on Friday.  That gives you and me 2 whole days! 

And although there is no alcohol sold in MK, might I just add that Bacardi (clear) tastes AWESOME in a Dole Whip.  

And we always have mimosas before we head over to MK.

Where are you staying, Wally dear?


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> Oh don't worry.  We're coming into town on Friday.  That gives you and me 2 whole days!
> 
> And although there is no alcohol sold in MK, might I just add that Bacardi (clear) tastes AWESOME in a Dole Whip.
> 
> And we always have mimosas before we head over to MK.
> 
> Where are you staying, Wally dear?



A bunch of us are at POFQ.
I've never stayed there before.


----------



## turkygurl

We've stayed there plenty of times.  Good bar there.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hmmmm you guys know sneaking Bacardi into the MK is against the rules right?   Ya see, at Disney, it's all about the theme!   Captain Morgan is the only way to go!


----------



## ConcKahuna

OrlandoMike said:


> Hmmmm you guys know sneaking Bacardi into the MK is against the rules right?   Ya see, at Disney, it's all about the theme!   Captain Morgan is the only way to go!



Got a little pirate in you?



...if not it can be arrainged


----------



## wallyb

ConcKahuna said:


> Got a little pirate in you?
> ...if not it can be arrainged



Pirates should be *hung.*

Cause they are scallywags and criminals and all - I mean.


----------



## turkygurl

OrlandoMike said:


> Hmmmm you guys know sneaking Bacardi into the MK is against the rules right?   Ya see, at Disney, it's all about the theme!   Captain Morgan is the only way to go!



Well, yes, but the problem is the Captain is not clear, and therefore, cannot pass as Dasani water.


----------



## ConcKahuna

turkygurl said:


> Well, yes, but the problem is the Captain is not clear, and therefore, cannot pass as Dasani water.



Captain Morgan Silver?


----------



## wallyb

Patron - Sliver!


----------



## turkygurl

NOOOOOOOOOOOO! Not Patron!  I always have a bad reaction.  Which makes me a lot less fun.


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO! Not Patron!  I always have a bad reaction.  Which makes me a lot less fun.



Gee   it makes my pants fall off!


----------



## turkygurl

I wish that's all it did for me.  I get violently ill.  In fact, I'm ill just thinking about it.    But any other clear liquor works fine too.


----------



## wallyb

turkygurl said:


> I wish that's all it did for me.  I get violently ill.  In fact, I'm ill just thinking about it.    But any other clear liquor works fine too.



Well I guess we won't be making-out then.


----------



## turkygurl

I guess not.  But I'm sure we can find other ways to have fun and wreak havoc.


----------



## OrlandoMike

turkygurl said:


> Well, yes, but the problem is the Captain is not clear, and therefore, cannot pass as Dasani water.


                                                                                                        And that's why God invented empty Iced Tea bottles!


----------



## Corbisblue

OrlandoMike said:


> And that's why God invented empty Iced Tea bottles!



I for one love that idea.


----------



## Sphyrna

Sounds like this year is going to be a blast!!  I can't wait!!!


----------



## ConcKahuna

wallyb said:


> Gee   it makes my pants fall off!



Bring a bottle of Patron for Wally and Vodka for everyone else.  Check.


----------



## AKL Ranger

Relax you are among friends!        

I was nervous the first time I travel to GayDays  SOLO. Since you are traveling with friends you should have no reason to be nervous.
As for meet ups I am hoping we can  meet up at "Atlantic Dance Hall" on the Boadwalk?
 What resort will you and your friends be staying?
I am splitting my stay June June 2-5  Animal Kingdom Lodge < Jambo House>   
June 5 - 7  Beach Club Villas or  Boardwalk Villas
This will be only my second  DIS Boards meeting. I was there for the "December Event" aka DIS a Palooza,  and everyone was really nice.

But I am looking forward to meeting more of the "RAINBOW DIS'ers






jiminy.cricket said:


> It's official; I'm tagging along with a couple of friends June 3-7!  I just checked out the official site and it's kind of overwhelming!  I'm really looking forward to my first one ever and I'm also very nervous.  Are there any meetups scheduled?


----------



## AKL Ranger

Clearly I have not done Disney/ EPCOT since I have to "Drink Around the World."
 I would love to participate in "High Noon" @ EPCOT. Heck I might even do it  wearing my Kilt!  



turkygurl said:


> I'm BAAAAAACK!  You miss me?
> 
> I'm working on the design for Epcot shirts for Sunday.  We all came up with the concept last year around Italy.  So we can thank Conck, StevieMac, Arkansas Steve and Robert, Zulemara, JaxPiper, Sphyrna (Jim), and Bob and Bruce (since the rest of you couldn't be bothered to make it out, unless I was too drunk to remember everyone, which is entirely possible).
> 
> The plan we all came up with then for Sunday was "High Noon in Mexico" although we did allow for the fact that high noon on GST is different than SST, however, if I am early, I will park my happy *** at Cave Tequila and drink blood orange margaritas until you arrive.  That way, you all have an incentive to get there on time, since I don't think any of you want to CARRY me around the world.
> 
> I'm excited about this year, and I'm glad it's looking like a great turnout.  I'm trying to get some local friends to come down as well.  They had been in years prior, but said they're not into the party scene anymore.  I told them that we're not either, but we tend to "bring the party with us" which was entirely the case last year.
> 
> Can we start the celebrations now?
> 
> Oh, and WALLY?  I've been told by a very reliable source that you and I meeting could have disastrous consequences.  Needless to say, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## jiminy.cricket

Thanks so much; you have major balls for flying solo.  I think my nervous system would shut down if I tried.  Anyway, jealous of your resorts.  I've always wanted to stay at AKL and Boardwalk, but we've never stayed on-property because it's so expensive.  I just moved last year and this is the first time I'm going with new friends; I think we're staying at one of the Marriott timeshares.  Actually, I've never been to any Disney board meet--only with family, although I've been a member of Wdwmagic for years.

And yes, please bring the vodka and rum; 'twould be super fun and much cheaper than purchasing drinks at the parks.  I'll make a contribution!


----------



## wallyb

I'm seeing people getting tossed from the park for D&D.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'm seeing people getting tossed from the park for D&D.



D&D?? Drinking and Divulging?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> D&D?? Drinking and Divulging?



Drunk and Disorderly  

But your double Ds are nice too Rosie!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Drunk and Disorderly



That's so "Gay Days 10th anniversary"!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Drunk and Disorderly
> 
> But your double Ds are nice too Rosie!



Why! Thank You Wally, that's so sweet. I'm bringing them this trip...just for you.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Why! Thank You Wally, that's so sweet. I'm bringing them this trip...just for you.



Get the push up bra.
I wanna see those things hoisted up there Girl!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Get the push up bra.
> I wanna see those things hoisted up there Girl!



I'm using the hydraulic cylinder lift!!!!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I'm using the hydraulic cylinder lift!!!!



... Or Jeff's hands  like last time!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> ... Or Jeff's hands  like last time!



I'm gonna hire him this time to walk behind me and hold the darn things up!!


----------



## bigbro501

turkygurl said:


> I'm BAAAAAACK!  You miss me?
> 
> I'm working on the design for Epcot shirts for Sunday.  We all came up with the concept last year around Italy.  So we can thank Conck, StevieMac, Arkansas Steve and Robert, Zulemara, JaxPiper, Sphyrna (Jim), and Bob and Bruce (since the rest of you couldn't be bothered to make it out, unless I was too drunk to remember everyone, which is entirely possible).
> 
> The plan we all came up with then for Sunday was "High Noon in Mexico" although we did allow for the fact that high noon on GST is different than SST, however, if I am early, I will park my happy *** at Cave Tequila and drink blood orange margaritas until you arrive.  That way, you all have an incentive to get there on time, since I don't think any of you want to CARRY me around the world.
> 
> I'm excited about this year, and I'm glad it's looking like a great turnout.  I'm trying to get some local friends to come down as well.  They had been in years prior, but said they're not into the party scene anymore.  I told them that we're not either, but we tend to "bring the party with us" which was entirely the case last year.
> 
> Can we start the celebrations now?
> 
> Oh, and WALLY?  I've been told by a very reliable source that you and I meeting could have disastrous consequences.  Needless to say, I am looking forward to it.  [/QUOTE
> 
> Am I the guy from Arkansas you speak of? You say Arkansas Steve and Robert. I am not Arkansas Steve but Arkansas Sean. Robert is Robert. I don't remember being in a discussion of plans but I had a few drinks then. *Is there an Arkansas Steve ansd Robert out there?* I keep up with some of the people on this discussion group thru facebook so dont know everyone's screenname on here. Any way...I will be there with an entourage of my own.
> 
> Sean


----------



## ConcKahuna

bigbro501 said:


> Am I the guy from Arkansas you speak of? You say Arkansas Steve and Robert. I am not Arkansas Steve but Arkansas Sean. Robert is Robert. I don't remember being in a discussion of plans but I had a few drinks then. *Is there an Arkansas Steve ansd Robert out there?* I keep up with some of the people on this discussion group thru facebook so dont know everyone's screenname on here. Any way...I will be there with an entourage of my own.
> 
> Sean



She meant you 

And hi!


----------



## bigbro501

I had my memory refreshed about the shirts: They are going to make shirts that say "It started at High Noon in Mexico and went downhill from there" on the front, and a list of the countries with boxes on the back we can check off with a sharpie.  

I have to have one! I will supply a sharpie and we can all check each other's check boxes as we drink in that country. 

I usaully start in mexico around 11am and eat something with a couple of magaritas.  That way I have some food and drink in me to start the journy around the world.  If you get your 12 noon mixed up and get there early.  I will be there too.

Sean 
AKA Arkansas Steve ;-)


----------



## turkygurl

Sorry. I did mean you, but I am blond. Hell, you're our facebook friend. I can be a ditz sometimes. 

No comments please from Conck, Stevie, Rob, or Knox.

Those would be the shirts I am talking about. Once I get them done, I'll post the link here.  We'll definitely meet you in Mexico.


----------



## wallyb

This Just In:
Rosie's Gay Daze MK outfit!


----------



## rosiep

I'd never wear that!!! 



The blouse looks like it's itchy.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I'd never wear that!!!
> The blouse looks like it's itchy.



Then ditch the blouse


----------



## OrlandoMike

I want a balloon!


----------



## itsmuggsie

rosiep said:


> I'd never wear that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The blouse looks like it's itchy.



Well then, how 'bout this?


----------



## ConcKahuna

itsmuggsie said:


> Well then, how 'bout this?



I give it a 6.  It loses points for the broccoli necklace.


----------



## rosiep

itsmuggsie said:


> Well then, how 'bout this?



Wally will be after those carrots......


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Wally will be after those carrots......



I'm gonna hurt you!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'm gonna hurt you!



I was sharing!!! I thought you'd like that...never mind then  I'll keep all the crisp carrots for myself and you can go dumpster diving for the limp ones.


----------



## Sphyrna

wallyb said:


> This Just In:
> Rosie's Gay Daze MK outfit!



I couldn't see the pic at work, and now I'm glad I couldn't!!  Anyone for a game of darts??


----------



## btowndude

Hi,
This will be my first Gay Days Orlando! Are there any organized activities, like meet and greets, inside the various WDW parks?

I am familiar with Gay Day Anaheim, where the bears meet to ride the Mark Twain at 10 am, dinner at Ralph Brennan's or the large group photos in the Festival BBQ area. Is there anything similar or is it just dance parties and pool parties?


----------



## ConcKahuna

btowndude said:


> Hi,
> This will be my first Gay Days Orlando! Are there any organized activities, like meet and greets, inside the various WDW parks?
> 
> I am familiar with Gay Day Anaheim, where the bears meet to ride the Mark Twain at 10 am, dinner at Ralph Brennan's or the large group photos in the Festival BBQ area. Is there anything similar or is it just dance parties and pool parties?



You'll have a blast!  I started a thread for us DISers to set up some meet-ups of our own.  

The bears also have a meet at WDW.  It's Country Bear Jamboree at I think noon?  I'm not positive because the line tends to be there for several hours


----------



## Sphyrna

I think the bear meetup at CBJ is at 1, but the line starts at 12.  It's a hoot to see all the bears singing along!


----------



## ABOMIBOT

Sphyrna said:


> I think the bear meetup at CBJ is at 1, but the line starts at 12.  It's a hoot to see all the bears singing along!



THIS sounds like so much fun!!! (Seeing that I'm kinda beary myself.)


----------



## colaboy29

The show truly takes on a completely different meaning when it's packed full of real bears.


----------



## Kidztheater

Hey Everyone! 

I'm new to the board! I'm the owner of a theater company for talented, professional kids in NYC (a lot of our kids have been in/gone onto Broadway!). We are taking downtown disney by storm on June 2nd and June 6th. They haven't given us a time yet, but we will be doing 30 minutes of showstopping Broadway numbers complete with singing and dance (including Omigod You Guys from Legally Blonde-- I know, I'm excited too). Many of the kids you'll see have worked professionally in New York.

I'll keep you posted on times but we're going to be on the Waterside Stage at Downtown Disney.

CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## itsmuggsie

We had a change in our plans, we won't be staying at CS.  Our friend offered us her time share for the week, so we're actually staying at a two bedroom villa by Universal.  It's saving us over $1000.00 and a two bedroom villa as opposed to a hotel room, so we couldn't pass it up.


----------



## rosiep

itsmuggsie said:


> We had a change in our plans, we won't be staying at CS.  Our friend offered us her time share for the week, so we're actually staying at a two bedroom villa by Universal.  It's saving us over $1000.00 and a two bedroom villa as opposed to a hotel room, so we couldn't pass it up.



Congratulations! That will be so much nicer!! Hope you're coming to the Dole Whip Meet!


----------



## AKL Ranger

Anyone Kilt wearers out there? A few of us are bringing our Kilts, to hang out Sat Night. And maybe for the "Drink Along @ EPCOT" on Sunday. 
No knee high Kilt socks. 
 Kilts and sandals, it is Florida after all.  "It's all about comfort"

UtiliKilt or traditional tartan, www.fanpop.com/spots/ kilts/images/645814


Check out these lads and tell me your not wondering what is underneath their kilts ! http://www.georgenick.co.uk/Kilts.htm


----------



## gdaysboi

Yes there are organized events GayDays some off Disney property and some on. This site Visit Gay Orlando lays out the schedule for most GD's events including some of the local bars. 

Also Saturday at the Magic Kingdom - there are some meet and greets but not for all groups but I found that here Theme Parks Gay Days

So glad you can make it this year, it really looks like it is going to be the best Gay Days in years. So many events and activities.


----------



## Jaxpiper

Aye lad!  I shall be bringing a wee kilt or two


----------



## rpmdfw

Jaxpiper said:


> Aye lad!  I shall be bringing a wee kilt or two



How "wee" of a wee kilt are we talking about?  

This could be VERY interesting!


----------



## Jaxpiper

rpmdfw said:


> How "wee" of a wee kilt are we talking about?
> 
> This could be VERY interesting!



Is there a particular reason you used the "dancing banana" with that comment?


----------



## rpmdfw

Jaxpiper said:


> Is there a particular reason you used the "dancing banana" with that comment?



you better believe it!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Well it's been a great year, anyone mind if I unstick this thread?

Time to start planning next year!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Well it's been a great year, anyone mind if I unstick this thread?
> 
> Time to start planning next year!



Unstick away!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Be sure not to leave any adhesive residue on the door.  You KNOW how I am about that sort of thing.


----------



## wallyb

Crockpot steam helps remove it - so I've heard.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

wallyb said:


> Crockpot steam helps remove it - so I've heard.



  I'll keep that in mind!


----------

